# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Need some advice please guys!!!!

## BELLEZZO

Ok guys i have a 9 mile obstacle course im doing in april (tough mudder) i'm in good shape strength wise and have been working out of and on for a while now...the only thing is i rarely run!! I was never a runner and i definately have never ran 9 miles...can anyone help me structure a program to gradually get me up to be able to complete 9 miles by april...as of now i run 2 miles on a treadmill and im spent...i am not worried about the obstacles that much because like i said earlier i am pretty strong upper body/core wise...just am dreading the running aspect of this thing..please i need some help here...any advice would be greatly appreciated

----------


## polly56

you should probably start running 9 miles as fast as you can...

----------


## SlimJoe

Start doing the training for it such as long running

----------


## MACHINE5150

Run Forrest Run!!!!

----------


## -KJ-

Start with 5 mile... drop to four... drop to 3 mile! up to sex mile drop to four... etc! its long distance running! how i trained for a marathon last year! builds stamina quick... 3 mile as fast as u can

----------


## Ladyblahblah

Google "couch to 5k" and "couch to 10k". I know quite a few people that have used this plan to help them get into running. A lot of runners go back to this plan after recovering from injuries so as not to reinjure themselves. However, since you're a little short on time you may want to tweak it just a bit. Hope this helps and good luck!

----------


## SlimJoe

How's it going anyway

----------


## Matt

> you should probably start running 9 miles as fast as you can...


Lmao...

----------


## haulinbass

Only way I can see training for 9 miles.. Is to start running 9 miles. Start with a couple and work your way up everytime

----------

